# Muni drivers - What would you have done?



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Saw this vid. IMHO the "full steam ahead" approach by the plow drivers was reckless. What would you have done?


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Not to hijack as Im not a Muni-Driver, But I'm A) assuming he called his supervisor asking for direction on how to move forward....AND he gave the for the lack of a better word kids chance to clear the road..after watching the vid' and reading the title and comments, Im shocked, all day long people b!tch when the roads arent clear the second they need to go somewhere, but jackwagons like this are out making a hard job even harder. SO I would've done the same thing he did.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Frosty the snowman ................"I"LL be back on Christmas day !


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I would of backed up and plowed the one he missed.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I would have called for a snow blower...LMAO


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

That sucks, looks like a bunch of drunk kids blocking the road with snowmen. Dumb people will never cease to amaze me. The muni drivers shouldn't of stoped where they did, they should have just gone around the block a couple times, stoping made a bad situation worse. That said I have been run off the road by muni drivers in my trucks, watched them speed up to plaster kids walking on a sidewalk (when they were plowing the road), so yeah there idiots in that group as well. I was talking to a highway super this fall complaining we couldn't find a CDL driver for our Initernational that could plow & salt , his quote " I have a whole shop full of rocket scientists".


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't drive for the municipality anymore, but either way I'd treat it the same.
The "kids" in the video appear to be college age and I've seen the video with another title that appears to be a frat neighborhood or something similar. I don't know of any plow driver that likes when people, regardless of age, are playing in the street but I would be more lenient with little kids. The idiots in this video were deliberately asking for trouble.
In my state, I would say I'd do the same thing, blow the horn which gave them plenty of warning to move and I'd call the police. 
1- in my state, unless they're crossing the street perpendicular to the curb, its illegal for them to be in the public roadway at all if there are sidewalks present. Its called "playing on a highway" where "highway" is defined as any publicly maintained roadway and is a class 1 misdemeanor.
2- in my state, throwing any object (including snow balls) at an occupied vehicle is a class six felony.

I would agree, the drivers probably shouldn't have stopped, but I wasn't there so I'll try not to be a Monday morning QB.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Call your supervisor,he will call local law enforcement and move on to the next road until they get it sorted out.
With all people out there looking for someone to sue it just isnt worth taking matters into your own hands anymore...


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Good for them (plow drivers) hes got a job to do!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

Oshkosh;1442248 said:


> Call your supervisor,he will call local law enforcement and move on to the next road until they get it sorted out.
> With all people out there looking for someone to sue it just isnt worth taking matters into your own hands anymore...


couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

i have had snowmen built in some of my roads before i even had a bunch of kids there cheering me one time( i floored it for that one ) the ones that piss me off is the ones that throw snowballs at me. i had one onetime bust my passengers side window mommy wasn't too happy when the baconators were knocking on her door.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Oshkosh;1442248 said:


> Call your supervisor,he will call local law enforcement and move on to the next road until they get it sorted out.
> With all people out there looking for someone to sue it just isnt worth taking matters into your own hands anymore...


x2
The trucks were moving too fast for a street full of people. They should have detoured and let the police sort it out and come back later. No point in taking the chance of anyone getting hurt.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I would have brought them through one trailing the other and cleared the whole street, Then called the cops when the snowballs started to fly.


----------



## CecilSnowman (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to Plow for my Local DPW deprtment and if i saw a situations like that, with idiots blocking the road, id just turn around call my Director and let him handle it. If I didnt Plow the Street out, no big deal just dont deal with idiotys like that.

Situation with me happened were these Mexican Kids Throwing SnowBalls at me in one neighborhood, which pissed me off so The Street Thye were throwing at me on was a long straightaway, so I just nodded my head at them, went up the street turned around in the f350 Dump Truck with a load of salt in bed, plowed most of the road at 10-15mph like normal but i got up to about 25mph (It was a wide road and Clear, kids were about 10 ft from road) when I got close to them and Threw all the Slush on them and Literally added Salt to there wounds when i put the bed up and cranked up that snowex!

Probally not the wisest thing to do but at the time it was hilarious, and No one in theat area messed with me the rest of the season! lol


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

A really snowy season a handful of years back it got so bad with home owners hitting the sides of the town trucks with shovels etc that they had police officers do ride alongs in the Town Plows....That was a quick cure....


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

call boss then call cops for people disturbing the peace and plow on thru my stepdad saw this and he is a crew leader in my towns maintenence dept and just laughed and said hed do the same if he was plowing


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

Many years ago.... plowing a dead end city street on the rich side of town. Always plowed it all one way to the no houses side of the street.

Kids on the houses side of the street peppered the truck with snowballs. So plowed all the snow to their side of the street... Can only hope their parents made them shovel all the driveways out.

Not going over 5/10 miles an hour... nobody even close to street. Was not my normal route anyway.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

about 20 years ago we had a very bad snow storm that dumped over 2 feet of snow in one storm. the locals started throwing things at my trucks and parking their cars in the roads because we were blocking their driveways with snow.
i called all the trucks and pulled them out of the development, then called the town garage and police dept to tell them what was happening and what i did. 

that development sat unplowed for 5 days. no one could go anywhere and the roads were blocked with cars that tried to block the plows. 
i refused to go back in until i got an apology from everyone on the block to me and my men. 

the police and DPW backed me 100%. 
at the next town council meeting the people in the development started complaining about the poor treatment from the plow drivers until one of the people pulled out a video showing what was done to us and what we did not do. 
the town council backed us 100% too. 

i never did go back in there, and the replacement contractor told me about the abuse he got from those idiots too. 
the town trucks go in there with the police now, and tow anything parked on the street away before the plow show up, then stand by while the plows work. 

the area i have now see the plows coming and move everything off the street so we can clean up, 
and come out with coffee, cakes, food, and cash tips. 
very few have to clean out their driveways because we flip the plows and carry most of the snow past them to put on the curb line between driveways.

some people just don't get it.


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

The sad part is that those aren't kids, they're adults. Supposedly.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

I plow HOA's / Private streets. One time I had a BIG Igloo in the middle of a dead end street. Before i go on, let me just say that this igloo was at the beginning of the street NOT the end (No one could get down the street. Blocking access to 7 houses. 

I figured little kids build this so i hopped out of the truck and made sure no one was in there then plowed it to the side of the road! 

It sucks to be the party pooper but at the end of the night I wanna still get paid. I Would of done the same thing as this driver did. With a truck that size He didnt have to drive THAT fast. But other than that i would of done the same. horn and all!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

video? is that one with snowmen in the street and city plows coming down the street with bunch of people outside?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd like to say I'd do the same thing, I've had people give dirty looks, push piles of snow in the middle of the road. I would have gone around the corner to make the call to the DPW garage though, why instigate a bunch of drunk kids by hanging around?


----------

